
The End of Brand Loyalty? - thomasknoll
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2014/02/17/140217ta_talk_surowiecki
======
thomasknoll
Favorite line: "A company’s brand is its “most important asset,” more valuable
than technology or patents or manufacturing prowess. But brands have never
been more fragile. The reason is simple: consumers are supremely well informed
and far more likely to investigate the real value of products than to rely on
logos."

